# Características de pilas o baterías en hoja de datos



## SPiN (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola.
Quisiera saber que significa el dato indicado como “Max. Discharge Current (Continuous)" o “Max. Continuous Current”, en las hojas de datos de pilas o baterías.
No se si es un valor recomendado el cual indica que no se puede hacer funcionar la pila con una carga que consuma más que ese valor a riesgo de dañar la batería, o indica que aunque pongamos una carga que consuma mas que ese valor, la pila no podrá satisfacer el requerimiento.
Ese valor varía mucho según la tecnología de la pila, por ejemplo podemos tener 2 pilas de 3V y capacidad nominal de 1000mAh, pero una puede tener como Max Disch. Current 10mA y la otra 800mA.
Si me lo aclaran estaré agradecido. Saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola Spin:

“Max. Discharge Current (Continuous)" = Corriente Máxima de Descarga (Contínua).

“Max. Continuous Current” = Corriente Máxima Continua.

La primera es el valor máximo de corriente en descarga contínua que puede dar esa batería.

La segunda es la corriente contínua máxima de la batería (en diferentes aspectos).

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## SPiN (Nov 16, 2006)

Hola Apollo. Creo que las dos cosas son las mismas, por lo menos en hojas de datos en un mismo modelo de pila, salía ese mismo valor con esos dos nombres diferentes. Yo lo comprobé y las pilas pueden dar mucho más corriente que ese valor máximo. Según me dijeron ese valor no es el máximo valor de corriente que puede entregar (Ya que si puede entregar mayor corriente), sino que es el valor recomendado de descarga, para el cual la pila mantiene su relación corriente por hora, para su capacidad nominal.
Por ejemplo estas hojas de datos del mismo modelo de pila, pero distintos fabricantes:
http://www.renata.com/pdf/3vlithium/DBCR2032.05.pdf
http://www.powerstream.com/p/CR2032.pdf
http://sanyo.wslogic.com/pdf/pdfs/CR2032.pdf

El valor dependiendo del fabricante varía desde 3mA a 5mA. Además creo que hay una fórmula que relaciona esta corriente máxima de descarga con la capacidad nominal de la pila y una constante.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## julioperaza (Sep 16, 2012)

Hola!! Tengo un proyecto y necesito saber donde puedo conseguir informaciones sobre pilas que generen mucha potencia como para calentar un almuerzzo, y que no sea de gran tamaño, obviamente pueden notar que no tengo mucho conocimiento de electronica. GRacias


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 16, 2012)

con algun fabricante???

http://www.gpbatteries.com/
http://www.power-sonic.com/
http://www.yuasabatteries.com/


----------



## julioperaza (Sep 16, 2012)

Muchas gacias por la info, me podrias indicar en donde puedo tener informacion basica de electronica ya que la verdad es un pasatiempo para mi, y me gustaria partende run poco cada dia


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 16, 2012)

Pues la manera mas simple es comprar juegos didacticos de electronica en alguna jugeteria especializada... 

Tambien puedes leer y tratar de armar cuanto tutorial y proyecto encuentres

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/


----------

